#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-29
<wesdom> reverse dns for email....
<wesdom> is that still a no go on ec2
<wesdom> ?
<wesdom> don't see how u can be an enterprise solution without reverse dns
<wesdom> i know everyone is tired of hearing about it.... just venting
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-30
<wesdom> should you run apache from a different user than ubuntu
<wesdom> nm
